# Fabri Fibra contro Fedez. Il rap nel mio paese. Video e Audio.



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

Fabri Fibra contro Fedez. All'interno del nuovo brano dal titolo "Il rap nel mio paese", Fibra attacca Fedez. Ecco il passaggio all'interno del brano:"Odio i rapper banali chi li produce e chi li segue/ 10 in comunicazione non uso mai l’inglese/ ora faccio un’eccezione: fuck Fedez". Poi:"Vende il disco chi è in tele/ sotto stress l’ho capito a mie spese/ nessuno esiste se le telecamere non sono accese/ Il rap nel mio paese un po’ qua un po’ la un po’ rock un po’ dance un po’ facce ballà/ un po’ club un po’ fashion le modelle tra i flash.."

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2015)

Sono tutti uguali. Con la differenza che Fibra agli inizi spaccava, Fedez al massimo ha spaccato le palle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2015)

Scontro tra titani!


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scontro tra titani!


Questi rapper sotto le major sono veramente delle barzellette, criticano tutto e tutti e poi sono i primi a comporre schifezze e fare le canzoni con il primo accattone che gli viene proposto dalla casa discografica. Nel pezzo Fibra dice: "Odio i rapper banali, chi li produce e chi li segue". Ehm...


----------



## Tic (8 Aprile 2015)

Di rapper italiani decenti ne sono rimasti pochi. Il resto o si sono venduti e fanno canzoni orribili, oppure canzoni d'amore che possono piacere soltanto alle 15enni che seguono Amici


----------



## Mou (8 Aprile 2015)

Ridatemi Sanguemisto e i messaggeri della dopa...


----------



## Morghot (8 Aprile 2015)

Scoppiassero entrambi, madonna che piaga sociale sta diventando il rap in italia, tutti dodicenni che rappano con lo stereo a manetta, in treno, in bus, nei sottopassaggi, devi tapparti le orecchie per andare ingiro.

Non ce l'ho col rap italiano in se che immagino sia anche fatto di cose decenti, me lo auguro perlomeno, però veramente è una piaga sta moda.


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Aprile 2015)

continuerò ad ascoltare Bassi Maestro


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2015)

non avete ancora capito come funziona hahahah


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non avete ancora capito come funziona hahahah


è chiaro sia tutto studiato solo per far parlare e quindi tanti soldi per tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Aprile 2015)

I rapper seri non li conosce nessuno perché non sono alla ribalta mediatica, Bassi Maestro, Kaos One, Shaone... questi sono animali da palcoscenico.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I rapper seri non li conosce nessuno perché non sono alla ribalta mediatica, Bassi Maestro, Kaos One, Shaone... questi sono animali da palcoscenico.


Kaos è un grande, l'unico che non si è MAI venduto e che può permettersi di criticare chiunque. Altro che Fibra, J ax, Rocco Hunt, Club Dogo, Fedez, Clememinchi.a e vari, questi ultimi sono tutti burattini guidati dalle major.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Ai tempi di "uomini di mare" fibra rendeva, pur non essendo il rap il mio genere. Poi ha capito come fare soldi e si è rovinato. J ax però è quello che odio di più. Gli Articolo 31 mi son sempre piaciuti un sacco, lui da solista è un pagliaccio ed è diventato tutto quello che sputta.nava nelle sue vecchie canzoni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ai tempi di "uomini di mare" fibra rendeva, pur non essendo il rap il mio genere. Poi ha capito come fare soldi e si è rovinato. J ax però è quello che odio di più. Gli Articolo 31 mi son sempre piaciuti un sacco, lui da solista è un pagliaccio ed è diventato tutto quello che sputta.nava nelle sue vecchie canzoni.


Sono d'accordo, anche se gli Articolo non mi sono mai piaciuti. J ax è un altro che diceva in Nato per rappare "non cambio non sono costruito, sono vero" e "io non cambio la mia musica per vendere più dischi" ed ora vedi che fine ha fatto, altra persona e "musicista" disgustoso. Comunque vatti a sentire il dissing che Kaos gli ha fatto, si chiama "Quando vengo a prenderti", dove lo bastona in toto, basta citare le barre dove dice "sei un falso sei stato espulso, torna in panchina........che tu spingi non è hip hop è macarena", ma purtroppo la gente all'epoca preferiva ascoltare "Funkytarro".


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabri Fibra contro Fedez. All'interno del nuovo brano dal titolo "Il rap nel mio paese", Fibra attacca Fedez. Ecco il passaggio all'interno del brano:"Odio i rapper banali chi li produce e chi li segue/ 10 in comunicazione non uso mai l’inglese/ ora faccio un’eccezione: fuck Fedez". Poi:"Vende il disco chi è in tele/ sotto stress l’ho capito a mie spese/ nessuno esiste se le telecamere non sono accese/ Il rap nel mio paese un po’ qua un po’ la un po’ rock un po’ dance un po’ facce ballà/ un po’ club un po’ fashion le modelle tra i flash.."
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Guerra tra poveri


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I rapper seri non li conosce nessuno perché non sono alla ribalta mediatica, Bassi Maestro, Kaos One, Shaone... questi sono animali da palcoscenico.


Mai sopportato il rap. Però per curiosità darò un'occhiata a questi che hai riportato, che sicuramente valgono 1000 volte quegli altri fetenti.

L'unico che apprezzo è Caparezza, mi piacciono i testi e soprattutto credo valgano qualcosa perchè è lui a cantarli, mi sembra uno apposto.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Kaos è un grande, l'unico che non si è MAI venduto e che può permettersi di criticare chiunque. Altro che Fibra, J ax, Rocco Hunt, Club Dogo, Fedez, Clememinchi.a e vari, questi ultimi sono tutti burattini guidati dalle major.



Domando a voi che seguite il genere: di Caparezza che ne pensate? in questo post non ho la citato nessuno, nè tra quelli tosti nè tra la marmaglia. E' una via di mezzo dunque?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Domando a voi che seguite il genere: di Caparezza che ne pensate? in questo post non ho la citato nessuno, nè tra quelli tosti nè tra la marmaglia. E' una via di mezzo dunque?



Allora come sapete parlo da addetto ai lavori.. Capa è uno di quegli artisti che sono artisti in TOTO non sono dei semplici esecutori.. non sono semplicemente dei " bravi a mettere le parole in fila " capiamoci..anche mettere le parole in fila non è facile.. ma se sei anche bravo a scriverti i brani a produrli e fare praticamente tutto da solo possiamo tranquillamente dire che sei un EXTRA e di extra nel mondo della musica italiana oggi ne esistono veramente pochi... lui è uno di questi.. un artista a tutto tondo che abbraccia non solo composizioni musicali medio/buone ha anche delle liriche veramente intense e pensate... 

basti pensare all ultimo disco.. ogni traccia è dedicata ad un opera d'arte / museo ... museika appunto si chiama il disco .. una roba che altri artisti non si sognano neanche perché parlano di Faiga e pallone . 

Parlando in generale su artisti vecchio stile HipHip proprio domani sera facciamo una data con Bassi Maestro quindi ci sarà da divertirsi.. per il resto i nuovi rapper per quanto mi riguarda a parte 2 o 3 eccezioni mancano un po' di originalità.. un Salmo è un artista che ha trovato la sua dimensione... gli altri .tipo i Dogo han fatto 10 pezzi belli in tutta la carriera ... tra l'altro gli unici che si distaccavano un po' dal loro " genere " principale.. PES e Sayonara per capirci.. sono 2 brani degli ultimi dischi che sono complemtamente diversi dal rap trito e ritrito.. ma che hanno un suo perché .... 

Per il resto , abbiamo lavorato con tutti .. e non mi hanno MAI entusiasmato..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

Non capirò mai come si fa ad ascoltare sta roba..bah, vabbè che se si può essere interisti tutto è possibile al mondo, ma veramente tra il rock e sta moda da "*****" (inteso come *nigga*) americani non c'è confronto..parliamo di basi musicali tutte uguali e fatte al computer, cantante senza nessuna dote vocale e con testi che sono sempre le solite finte proteste al sistema..


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Domando a voi che seguite il genere: di Caparezza che ne pensate? in questo post non ho la citato nessuno, nè tra quelli tosti nè tra la marmaglia. E' una via di mezzo dunque?


Caparezza è un'artista completo,merita di essere ascoltato anche da chi non mastica il genere.Per il resto ascolto tutta roba abbastanza vecchia tipo Sangue Misto,Lyricalz,Atpc,Maxi B,Cricca dei Balordi e come già detto Bassi Maestro che per me resta il migliore.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora come sapete parlo da addetto ai lavori.. Capa è uno di quegli artisti che sono artisti in TOTO non sono dei semplici esecutori.. non sono semplicemente dei " bravi a mettere le parole in fila " capiamoci..anche mettere le parole in fila non è facile.. ma se sei anche bravo a scriverti i brani a produrli e fare praticamente tutto da solo possiamo tranquillamente dire che sei un EXTRA e di extra nel mondo della musica italiana oggi ne esistono veramente pochi... lui è uno di questi.. un artista a tutto tondo che abbraccia non solo composizioni musicali medio/buone ha anche delle liriche veramente intense e pensate...
> 
> basti pensare all ultimo disco.. ogni traccia è dedicata ad un opera d'arte / museo ... museika appunto si chiama il disco .. una roba che altri artisti non si sognano neanche perché parlano di Faiga e pallone .
> 
> ...


ottimo! mi fa veramente piacere, grazie lollo

Proprio vero. L'idea di quest'ultimo album è veramente pazzesca, considerando anche la quantità di melma circostante. Ho ascoltato i singoli (Mica Van Gogh, China Town, Avrai ragione te, E' tardi)...un testo migliore dell'altro. Ascolterò anche il resto dell'album.
Anche tanti amici lontanissimi dal suo genere lo stimano come persona.

Non sapevo del tuo lavoro in ambito musicale, di cosa ti occupi?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capirò mai come si fa ad ascoltare sta roba..bah, vabbè che se si può essere interisti tutto è possibile al mondo, ma veramente tra il rock e sta moda da "*****" (inteso come *nigga*) americani non c'è confronto..parliamo di basi musicali tutte uguali e fatte al computer, cantante senza nessuna dote vocale e con testi che sono sempre le solite finte proteste al sistema..


Quoto
Io ho "esordito" nel mondo della musica con Dream Theater e Pantera grazie all'influenza dei miei amici più grandi, ma anche ora che ho allargato un pò i gusti il rap non riesco a farmelo piacere, musica piatta, atmosfera 0. Cuffie in testa, chiudo gli occhi, che piacere mi deve dare una reppata?
Però come ho detto sopra Caparezza ha la mia stima senza dubbio. Difficile non stimarlo dopo canzoni tipo Eroe. Personalmente è un eccezione, anche se lo ascolto per sentire cosa dice non per la musica che è carina ma niente di eclatante


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Caparezza è un'artista completo,merita di essere ascoltato anche da chi non mastica il genere.Per il resto ascolto tutta roba abbastanza vecchia tipo Sangue Misto,Lyricalz,Atpc,Maxi B,Cricca dei Balordi e come già detto Bassi Maestro che per me resta il migliore.


grazie mr wolf 
Di quelli che hai detto non ne conosco neanche uno  ascolterò Bassi Maestro che a quanto pare è uno dei migliori in italia


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Io ho "esordito" nel mondo della musica con Dream Theater e Pantera grazie all'influenza dei miei amici più grandi, ma anche ora che ho allargato un pò i gusti il rap non riesco a farmelo piacere, musica piatta, atmosfera 0. Cuffie in testa, chiudo gli occhi, che piacere mi deve dare una reppata?
> Però come ho detto sopra Caparezza ha la mia stima senza dubbio. Difficile non stimarlo dopo canzoni tipo Eroe. Personalmente è un eccezione, anche se lo ascolto per sentire cosa dice non per la musica che è carina ma niente di eclatante



Su Caparezza sono in parte d'accordo..se lo becco per la radio è uno dei pochi che non mi fa cambiare stazione all'istante..sul rap appunto è come dici tu: chiudo gli occhi e vedo il nulla..poi faccio lo stesso coi Led Zeppelin o con gli Who e mi si apre l'infinto..
Ma poi perfino il pop mi da più soddisfazione a certi livelli (che so, Elton John tipo)


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non sapevo del tuo lavoro in ambito musicale, di cosa ti occupi?



Senza entrare nello specifico diciamo che sono nel Music Business da diversi anni.. 

La cosa che più mi fa sorridere leggendo alcuni commenti è che alcuni ascoltatori credono che la musica sia un "Arte " nel senso.. lo è sotto tantissimi aspetti .. io sono un chitarrista pianista e cantante quindi non sto screditando il lavoro ma la musica è soprattutto purtroppo un BUSINESS e chi suona per business , quindi non gli artisti che fanno Jazz poveri in canna o i metallari che al concerto ci sono 20 persone suonano PER SOLDI.. 
Quindi quando si danno dei pareri tipo " eh ma prima era meglio perché ai tempi di uomini di mare era più grezzo " cit. infatti quel disco l'ha venduto a 200 persone .. quando ha fatto " tranne te " ha venduto milioni di copie.. 

lo so anche io che tranne te fa Hahare ma così è , se vuoi partecipare al grande gioco del music business queste sono le regole ...vendere.. 

" vuoi sapere quanto vale un artista ? guarda quanto ha venduto " recita una vecchia massima del nostro lavoro.. quindi non è valorizzata l'arte in senso lato ma il puro guadagno economico .


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " vuoi sapere quanto vale un artista ? guarda quanto ha venduto " recita una vecchia massima del nostro lavoro.. *quindi non è valorizzata l'arte in senso lato ma il puro guadagno economico *.



Dici la verità infatti ad oggi possono definirsi cantanti o perfino "artisti"  Miley cirus e robaccia così..ho letto una volta quanto vendono Pharrell Williams o Jay-Z e mi sono sentito male..

Ormai si vende non più con la musica come in passato (e guarda caso esistevano gruppi e artisti strepitosi) ma coi videoclip e la pubblicità e infatti adesso abbiamo lo scenario musicale che tutti conosciamo..

Poi il mercato di riferimento, prima erano i "giovani" tra i 25 e i 40..oggi si guarda al targhet 10-20...

Per fortuna esistono le registrazioni e non serve per forza ascoltare ciò che gira oggi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Domando a voi che seguite il genere: di Caparezza che ne pensate? in questo post non ho la citato nessuno, nè tra quelli tosti nè tra la marmaglia. E' una via di mezzo dunque?


Caparezza è uno dei miei artisti preferiti ed è, imho, uno dei migliori esponenti del cantautorato italiano, al livello di Guccini o De Andrè, con tutto un altro stile, con tutt'altre idee ma il calderone è certamente quello.
Ciò nonostante non devi confondere Caparezza con l'Hip Hop, l'HH è una cultura alla quale Caparezza non appartiene, di HH ha soltanto la tecnica di canto, cioè il rapping ma non è HH. 
È per questa ragione che non è stato citato nel topic, perché stavamo parlando di Hip Hop, vero o commerciale che sia, perché purtroppo anche i vari Fabri Fibra e Fedez lo rappresenterebbero, nella sua versione commercializzata ma rientrano pur sempre in quella cultura.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Caparezza è uno dei miei artisti preferiti ed è, imho, uno dei migliori esponenti del cantautorato italiano, *al livello di Guccini o De Andrè*,















E' come dire che Saviano è al livello di Dante: è la stesso identico paragone.

Poi vabbè ognuno è libero di farsi del male come vuole


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' come dire che Saviano è al livello di Dante: è la stesso identico paragone.
> Poi vabbè ognuno è libero di farsi del male come vuole



opinabile , ovviamente NO non è all altezza dei 2 mostri sacri .. ma nel contesto attuale è il maradona della musica italiana


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> opinabile , ovviamente NO non è all altezza dei 2 mostri sacri .. ma nel contesto attuale è il maradona della musica italiana



Ovvio: se lo si paragona a Marco Carta, Emma Catrame et similia è naturale che pure un mediocre mestierante faccia la figura di un Mozart, però tra vent'anni e più le canzoni di De Andrè e Guccini, ma anche Battiato, Gaber, Branduardi ecc. ci saranno ancora, quelle del """"cantautore"""" pugliese non se le ricorderà nessuno, se proprio devo citare un artista italiano di hip hop direi che il migliore è stato il Franki hi nrg dei primi due album.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovvio: se lo si paragona a Marco Carta, Emma Catrame et similia è naturale che pure un mediocre mestierante faccia la figura di un Mozart, però tra vent'anni e più le canzoni di De Andrè e Guccini, ma anche Battiato, Gaber, Branduardi ecc. ci saranno ancora, quelle del """"cantautore"""" pugliese non se le ricorderà nessuno, se proprio devo citare un artista italiano di hip hop direi che il migliore è stato il Franki hi nrg dei primi due album.


A beh sicuro


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Caparezza è uno dei miei artisti preferiti ed è, imho, uno dei migliori esponenti del cantautorato italiano, al livello di Guccini o De Andrè, con tutto un altro stile, con tutt'altre idee ma il calderone è certamente quello.
> Ciò nonostante non devi confondere Caparezza con l'Hip Hop, l'HH è una cultura alla quale Caparezza non appartiene, di HH ha soltanto la tecnica di canto, cioè il rapping ma non è HH.
> È per questa ragione che non è stato citato nel topic, perché stavamo parlando di Hip Hop, vero o commerciale che sia, perché purtroppo anche i vari Fabri Fibra e Fedez lo rappresenterebbero, nella sua versione commercializzata ma rientrano pur sempre in quella cultura.



Non sono troppo d'accordo. Che iato c'è tra i due ? Magari Caparezza affronta tematiche più variegate ma non è sembrato che trascuri la realtà sociale.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza entrare nello specifico diciamo che sono nel Music Business da diversi anni..
> 
> La cosa che più mi fa sorridere leggendo alcuni commenti è che alcuni ascoltatori credono che la musica sia un "Arte " nel senso.. lo è sotto tantissimi aspetti .. io sono un chitarrista pianista e cantante quindi non sto screditando il lavoro ma la musica è soprattutto purtroppo un BUSINESS e chi suona per business , quindi non gli artisti che fanno Jazz poveri in canna o i metallari che al concerto ci sono 20 persone suonano PER SOLDI..
> Quindi quando si danno dei pareri tipo " eh ma prima era meglio perché ai tempi di uomini di mare era più grezzo " cit. infatti quel disco l'ha venduto a 200 persone .. quando ha fatto " tranne te " ha venduto milioni di copie..
> ...


Ho capito, beh complimenti 

Si purtroppo la verità è questa. Tutto un business. Chi vuole fare l'alternativo (ma neanche, si tratterebbe anche solo di rimanere nella decenza) deve farlo a proprio spese. 
Non saprei dire se la "colpa" è più di chi fa la musica che per massimizzare gli introiti si vende completamente oppure al pubblico che accetta tutto quello che gli viene proposto senza batter ciglio. Tranne magari qualche caso che viene notato come "anomalo" anche dalla massa. Tiro fuori un esempio di trash puro a caso: la muchacha troppo sexy. Ecco lì ho visto parecchia ironia probabilmente anche da chi si considerava sua fan. 

Poi non per fare sempre il discorso "prima si stava meglio", ma c'è stato un tempo in cui quelli mainstream erano i Queen.
Insomma un livellamento verso il basso c'è stato. Che ne pensi?

Generalizzando penso si possano trovare delle similitudini con il cinema: oggi per tirare fuori un film hanno bisogno di 200 MILIONI di dollari di effetti speciali visto che le idee stanno a zero. Oggi ancora più che in passato tirano gli effettoni speciali e il 3d, altrimenti non è "filmone".
Tarantino senza una lira cacciò fuori Le Iene.
(sono veramente ot  )

Comunque tornando al discorso principale e riprendendo quello che hai detto: i meriti da dare a Caparezza allora sono doppi, perchè penso faccia la musica che vorrebbe fare e in più ha una bella fetta di pubblico che lo segue, anche con passione a quanto vedo.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovvio: se lo si paragona a Marco Carta, Emma Catrame et similia è naturale che pure un mediocre mestierante faccia la figura di un Mozart, però tra vent'anni e più le canzoni di De Andrè e Guccini, ma anche Battiato, Gaber, Branduardi ecc. ci saranno ancora, quelle del """"cantautore"""" pugliese non se le ricorderà nessuno, se proprio devo citare un artista italiano di hip hop direi che il migliore è stato il Franki hi nrg dei primi due album.


Effettivamente il ragionamento ci sta tutto. I "grandi" rimangono vivi nel tempo, il resto scompare.
Forse però oggi o è più difficile imporsi. Oppure c'è meno qualità, a livello italiano ma anche mondiale. 
Cioè degli ultimi boh 10 anni chi resterà nella storia della musica? emma marrone? lady gaga?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' come dire che Saviano è al livello di Dante: è la stesso identico paragone.
> 
> Poi vabbè ognuno è libero di farsi del male come vuole


Adoro scriverlo perché adoro ancora di più le reazioni  ma d'altronde lo scrissi già in un altro topic, Guccini e De André hanno una serietà e un'autorevolezza che lo stile un po' strampalato di Caparezza purtroppo non riuscirà mai a raggiungere ma come loro furono artisti a tutto tondo, un artista a tutto tondo lo è anche Michele Salvemini, come ha giustamente scritto Lollo.
Io non voglio fare classifiche ma se mi chiedono del grande cantautorato italiano io non ho paura a buttare nel calderone di quei mostri anche Caparezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non sono troppo d'accordo. Che iato c'è tra i due ? Magari Caparezza affronta tematiche più variegate ma non è sembrato che trascuri la realtà sociale.


Non ho capito i soggetti.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho capito i soggetti.



Caparezza e il rap coniugato in tutti i tipi che vuoi te.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Caparezza e il rap coniugato in tutti i tipi che vuoi te.


No aspetta, io ho detto che lui è rap, non HH.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Caparezza e il rap coniugato in tutti i tipi che vuoi te.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No aspetta, io ho detto che lui è rap, non HH.



Sì hip hop intendevo ovviamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì hip hop intendevo ovviamente.


Ma guarda, non si può ridurre l'HH a realtà sociale e quindi chi ne parla è automaticamente HH, posto che Caparezza non tratta tanto di realtà sociali quanto di argomenti d'attualità o rivolti generalmente al mondo della musica o rivolti alla realtà sociale, sì, ma dell'Italia tutta e non dei "ghetti" italiani dell'HH, spazia quindi molto di più rispetto all'HH, quest'ultimo spesso e volentieri, per tematiche, resta circoscritto al suo ambiente.
Per intenderci, nei pezzi di Bassi o di Kaos trovi molte realtà Hip Hop, perché l'HH non è soltanto un fenomeno di rapping, l'HH è anche writing, break, sono le crew, sono le jam, sono i "ghetti" come ti ho detto sopra. Caparezza non si è mai inserito in queste realtà, né tanto meno ne parla nei sui testi, è questo che lo porta ad adottarne soltanto la tecnica vocale di quella cultura ma non tutte le sue sfaccettature.
La musicalità stessa è molto più varia rispetto all'HH, abbracciando spesso e volentieri elettronica, rock, con Big Fish ha addirittura fatto un pezzo dubstep.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (11 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capirò mai come si fa ad ascoltare sta roba..bah, vabbè che se si può essere interisti tutto è possibile al mondo, ma veramente tra il rock e sta moda da "*****" (inteso come *nigga*) americani non c'è confronto..parliamo di basi musicali tutte uguali e fatte al computer, cantante senza nessuna dote vocale e con testi che sono sempre le solite finte proteste al sistema..


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHHAHAH
Sei proprio ignorante.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, non si può ridurre l'HH a realtà sociale e quindi chi ne parla è automaticamente HH, posto che Caparezza non tratta tanto di realtà sociali quanto di argomenti d'attualità o rivolti generalmente al mondo della musica o rivolti alla realtà sociale, sì, ma dell'Italia tutta e non dei "ghetti" italiani dell'HH, spazia quindi molto di più rispetto all'HH, quest'ultimo spesso e volentieri, per tematiche, resta circoscritto al suo ambiente.
> Per intenderci, nei pezzi di Bassi o di Kaos trovi molte realtà Hip Hop, perché l'HH non è soltanto un fenomeno di rapping, l'HH è anche writing, break, sono le crew, sono le jam, sono i "ghetti" come ti ho detto sopra. Caparezza non si è mai inserito in queste realtà, né tanto meno ne parla nei sui testi, è questo che lo porta ad adottarne soltanto la tecnica vocale di quella cultura ma non tutte le sue sfaccettature.
> La musicalità stessa è molto più varia rispetto all'HH, abbracciando spesso e volentieri elettronica, rock, con Big Fish ha addirittura fatto un pezzo dubstep.



Premetto che caparezza lo conosco non così bene da poterti eventualmente contraddire, per cui mi devo comunque fidare. Avevo già detto che presentava ad ogni modo un parco temi più vasto, ho capito quello che mi hai detto comunque, però se facciamo riferimento ai ghetti (avrei utilizzato un'altra parola personalemnte ma la sostanza è quella) forse è una visione un pò restrittiva ad oggi (forse è la mia troppo ampia da far cadere il concetto per terra). Per dirti, quello più vicino alla realtà dei gehtti forse non l'hai citato imho.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Premetto che caparezza lo conosco non così bene da poterti eventualmente contraddire, per cui mi devo comunque fidare. Avevo già detto che presentava ad ogni modo un parco temi più vasto, ho capito quello che mi hai detto comunque, però se facciamo riferimento ai ghetti (avrei utilizzato un'altra parola personalemnte ma la sostanza è quella) forse è una visione un pò restrittiva ad oggi (forse è la mia troppo ampia da far cadere il concetto per terra). Per dirti, quello più vicino alla realtà dei gehtti forse non l'hai citato imho.


Infatti l'ho messa tra virgolette la parola ghetto, in Italia non penso se ne possa parlare come negli USA ad esempio, tuttavia volevo riferirmi ai ristretti ambienti Hip Hop di strada, di Milano nel caso di Bassi o di Napoli per Kaos. A proposito, con l'ultima frase intendevi proprio Napoli?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti l'ho messa tra virgolette la parola ghetto, in Italia non penso se ne possa parlare come negli USA ad esempio, tuttavia volevo riferirmi ai ristretti ambienti Hip Hop di strada, di Milano nel caso di Bassi o di Napoli per Kaos. A proposito, con l'ultima frase intendevi proprio Napoli?



Intendevo questo in realtà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Intendevo questo in realtà.


Ensi è un buffone. È quello che penso di lui, molto bravo nel freestyle ma ha sfruttato troppo presto la cosa per entrare nel business, pertanto non ha mai sfornato CD veri.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ensi è un buffone. È quello che penso di lui, molto bravo nel freestyle ma ha sfruttato troppo presto la cosa per entrare nel business, pertanto non ha mai sfornato CD veri.



Bene vedo che pensiamo uguale. Penso sia inutile continuare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Aprile 2015)

Fibra un fenomeno vero, ha fatto la fine che ha fatto e ha fatto bene ( anche se continua a dare un messaggio ) per i soldi.


Ma il cervello che ha lui sul tempo nessuno mai.

Fedez è la feccia, lo schifo.

PS: bello vedere che nel forum ci sono tanti che masticano il genere prima che tutto andasse a scatafascio, non credevo, ciao belli



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## gabuz (11 Aprile 2015)

Spiace che, tra gli altri, non siano stati nominati gli Otierre, i Colle Der Fomento e le produzioni di Fritz da Cat


----------



## prebozzio (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabri Fibra contro Fedez. All'interno del nuovo brano dal titolo "Il rap nel mio paese", Fibra attacca Fedez. Ecco il passaggio all'interno del brano:"Odio i rapper banali chi li produce e chi li segue/ 10 in comunicazione non uso mai l’inglese/ ora faccio un’eccezione: fuck Fedez". Poi:"Vende il disco chi è in tele/ sotto stress l’ho capito a mie spese/ nessuno esiste se le telecamere non sono accese/ Il rap nel mio paese un po’ qua un po’ la un po’ rock un po’ dance un po’ facce ballà/ un po’ club un po’ fashion le modelle tra i flash.."
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.


La risposta di Fedez sarà: "io non faccio rap". Dice spesso di considerarsi un artista pop (da cui, infatti, l'album pop hoolista)


----------



## Mou (12 Aprile 2015)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHHAHAH
> Sei proprio ignorante.



Per me il meglio in Italia è stato il tuo avatar.


----------



## Ian.moone (13 Aprile 2015)

Caparezza:

Non mi interessa di essere capito.
Mi interessa essere.
Capito?

Pura poesia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Caparezza:
> 
> Non mi interessa di essere capito.
> Mi interessa essere.
> ...



Parliamone : 

Le Fiamme Gialle
invece di arrestarmi saltano alle spalle
di chi ha la piantagiona come Bobbe Malle.
Chi mi accusa di tangente diventa secante,
chi doveva stare zitto diventa squillante
ma vado dal mio medico curante
che mi prescrive più di un antimicotico per il glande.


----------



## davoreb (17 Aprile 2015)

Io sono cresciuto con gli articolo 31 ed ancora oggi a 30 anni ogni tanto ascolto i primi 4 dischi  so che teoricamente non è vero HH ecc ecc ma x me ai tempi erano davvero bravi ed alcuni testi molto piacevoli ed intelligenti.

la nuova roba di ax l'ho ascoltata ma non mi piace, mi sembra un po' un vorrei ma non posso. (non mi sembra neanche credibile)

ho provato ad ascoltare altro rap italiano ma mi fa tutto schifo sia il commerciale che background.


----------



## diavolo (17 Aprile 2015)

Il primo Neffa non era male


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

entrambi hanno due stili ripetivi e monotoni.

poi per carità tutto è magnifico è poetica come canzone,molto grazie alla michelin, fibra fa i soliti rap assurdi e senza senso,ma anche fedez non scherza.


----------

